# Letter to Petco



## miagrrl

the following is word for word a letter I sent to petco this morning. As a general rule, i don't buy fish from petco but i will purchase food or decor from there quite often. 

"I am the owner of many aquatic pets, who happens to shop at petco regularly. I was absolutely appalled at the condition of the aquatic department in this store i just visited. I witnessed deplorable conditions in almost every display tank. What i saw was so shocking- it could be considered animal cruelty. nearly every tank was full of algae- coating the glass so badly in some areas I couldn't even see the inhabitants. there was also hair algae in about half of the tanks, one of the tanks had an infestation of white bugs. many of them were mis-labled. and to top it all off- one tank which housed "black mollies"- had two dead adult fish, and some small living fry. not only where the fish dead, they were MOLDED and decaying. 
this shows not only recent neglect, but severe long term neglect. i wouldn't have bought a single fish in that store. many of them looked pale and unwell. This just disgusted me. I have been in several other petcos, and have not every seen anything quite this bad. I will be posting this and telling this story to all fish keepers and pet owners I know, and I sincerely hope- for the animals sake, that drastic measures be taken to correct this situation. Thank you for your time."

what is not in this letter, is that also, they had not one but FIVE display tanks selling chinese algae eaters for $1... also when i asked to speak to the manager, he kept insisting that their aquatics person called in sick the previous day- which is a cop out, cause it didn't get that nelgected over night!! grrrrr. never going to petco again!


----------



## dallops_of_polyps

the petco in my town is mediocre so good job i will boycott there products!


----------



## herefishy

Quite humorous that they had the excuse that their aquatics person called off the day before. Like those condidtions happened in one day. They sure wouldn't have wanted me to give them the "herefishy lecture". I am not pretty when I'm angry. I'm not even likable.


----------



## bf2king

My Petco was bad for like the first 2-3 months it was open but now its really quit a decent store (after i told them just cause oscars are the same speacies doesnt mean 1.5-2 inch fish go in with 4-5 inch fish.

Also have seen hole in the head there once long ago but other then that they have a better standerd then most lfs-lps-mps in my area.

Although as u describe these conditions they are outrageous and herenderous. if i saw that i would boycot them and would have taken pics with my camera phone for proof.

I really hope that people will stop spending money in places like this. I have one lps that will take in any animal u bring them... they have 2 ID sharks in a koi pond allong with multiple tin foils barbs... its so bad that the koi's and the tins dorsal fin sticks out of the water.

They also freeze their mice live for those who call in asking if they have any frozen mice (i know this because of my ball python) its needless to say i dont even think about going in that store anymore.


----------



## willow

[quote="bf2king"
They also freeze their mice live for those who call in asking if they have any frozen mice (i know this because of my ball python) its needless to say i dont even think about going in that store anymore.[/quote]

is that not pure animal cruelty ?


----------



## bf2king

my point exactly.. and if the mice die that they keep for feeders they get tossed in the freezer no matter what... its just not good to feed ur animal that kind of stuff...

they had a 10 inch cichlid in a 15 gallon tank aswell... i just hate it there.. compared to that most petco's/petsmart's are perfect pet shops..


----------



## bettababy

It is bad out there, no denying that. Have you ever wondered if its just the LFS's that are so bad? Here's a link to show you the rest of it. I warn you, please don't watch this while or right after eating, it is pretty sickening to see.

http://www.petsmartcruelty.com/

I applaud you and your efforts in writing that letter. I hope it helps to encourage others to do the same. I am working now on a letter to the SPCA in Texas about the petsmart issue in the link. I'm not a big fan of PETA, but they do expose a lot that needs to be dealt with. I am curious to find out if this place is still allowed to do business. I'm sure Petsmart isn't their only client... I wonder if Petco is on their list too... makes you think, huh? 

Keep up the good work folks... we can beat them if we stick together and keep pushing for higher standards. The important thing to remember is that all we are asking them to do is what anyone of us would be doing... the humane thing. Our demands aren't outrageous, which means it will be that much more likely that they are met at some point. Keep writing, keep complaining, and spend your money somewhere else whenever needed. You're on the right track, that was a great letter!


----------



## bf2king

What gets me is people dont understand if u put just a little more money out to keep the animals in acceptable (not ideal but even acceptable would be better) that u would have far less animal deaths. Thus in the long run u would make more money and not have animals returned cause they die withing 2 weeks.

Like i said my Petco is an exception to the rule... my Petsmart seems decent aswell. i have complaints about both but if they would simply fix these problems,

1) they would have far more buisness from the people who actually get stuff in bulk and buy far more then the average joe as we tend to own more pets then most and we look for quality.

2) Far less animal deaths thus less money waisted (more buisness and less waisted money pretty good so far)

3) they would not be hounded by every (no offence) "tree hugger" for deplorible conditions.

4) if the big companies take better care then the little ones would be forced to... if not they might just be put out of buisness when people notice the conditional standerds.

I have 2 lps i refuse to set foot in.... somethings they are cheaper in but one is as i described above... and one keeps 5-10 guinea pigs in a 20 gallon. reptiles in tanks shorter then there boddies..., 200 feeder mice in a 40 gallon breeder.... and the list goes on these people piss me off as i know they tick many more people off then just me...


----------



## bettababy

Some people just have no morals... but something tells me that the group of us who have is much bigger. If we pull together, keep fighting, we can make all the difference in the world. As a wise friend of mine said to me recently, "Rome wasn't built in a day." We just have to keep at it, and we have to stay determined to do whatever we each can do, however big or small, to contribute to the resolution to the many problems we face with the animals. There is right and there is wrong. What we are talking about here, its just wrong, there is no way to argue that one. 

Each of us here should be proud of ourselves for standing and facing this fight. Our job now is to recruit everyone we know into standing with us. There are a lot of people who don't own pets, have no idea what's happening, but would be disgusted if they found out. Tell everyone who will listen. Information is power... lets use it!


----------



## miagrrl

i got a reply from petco today, it said that "the aquatic hobby is sometimes messy" that they will never sell an unwell fish and then it mentioned that petco does hourly animal checks....(then tell me how come there were TWO MOLDED DEAD fish in one tank?? i guess they just missed that....for days). it was basically a "thanks, but no thanks" type of canned response. grrrrr. that just makes me more upset than the initial shock of the poor fish in the first place!!!!!!!


----------



## bettababy

Is there any way you can send a copy of that letter to a news reporter, along with a copy of your original letter to Petco? 
Who do these people think they're dealing with? Maybe its time they find out??? Another suggestion... take some pictures of their tanks. I have done this many times in various pet stores. I make up excuses for taking the photos to help me with my study and "school projects". Ask an employee to stand in the photos for you, so you have proof where they were taken. Send those back to Petco with another letter, asking them bluntly, who do you think you're dealing with? Call them out on it!!!!


----------



## Pleco_stomus

i didnt think a big pet seller like petco or petsmart were so ignorant! 

one of the pet stores near my house blames their fish problems on their suppliers, i went in about a week ago, 3 rasboras and 5 gouramis in a 20 gallon were COVERED in ick, it looked as though someone took them out of the water and drenched em in sugar! all they said was their supplier was to blame! i asked them if they were treating the fish for the ick and other parasites/infections. ITS SICKENING HOW PEOPLE CAN TREAT AND KEEP ANIMALS! i for one am not a big fan of peta, but bettababy, iam glad you posted that, thats just unreal! the only good thing i can say about my pet store is the smaller animals like mice, rats, ect. are kept in awesome conditions, same with their birds.

iam going to send a letter to my lfs after reading what you guys are saying about your local lfs/ petco/ petsmarts. and my lfs might not like what iam going to send, but the truth is never painless!


----------



## Flashygrrl

Ugh, I was in my local Petco yesterday and came across the same problem in the guppy tanks! They used to be good there but must have had an employee change or something. I don't even bother with Petsmart right now. I'd rather drive the 20 minutes to go to the locally owned LFS (or even the hour to go into GR because there are a few good ones there).


----------



## SKAustin

bettababy said:


> Is there any way you can send a copy of that letter to a news reporter, along with a copy of your original letter to Petco?
> Who do these people think they're dealing with? Maybe its time they find out??? Another suggestion... take some pictures of their tanks. I have done this many times in various pet stores. I make up excuses for taking the photos to help me with my study and "school projects". Ask an employee to stand in the photos for you, so you have proof where they were taken. Send those back to Petco with another letter, asking them bluntly, who do you think you're dealing with? Call them out on it!!!!


That is a fantastic Idea. I was planning on suggesting the same. I figured Dawn would have suggested it as her and I are often on the same page with respects to these issues. Remember, a picture says a thousand words. My only recommendation with respects to the photo including an employee, make it a member of management. Chances are that if it hits the news, the employee in the photo will likely be terminated. The employees of these stores are often simply inadequately trained teens and young adults. There's no sense seeing them being punished for the shortcommings of the management/corporate workers. Management is not so easily replaced and sends a message to future managers to "Shape up" or be shipped out.


----------



## bettababy

Great addition SKAustin! 

Now I need everyone's help here really bad and really fast! I contacted the SPCA in Texas about Rainbow World Exotics, and they called me a little while ago. The officer I spoke to watched that same video we did, and is just as disgusted by it... however... their hands are tied to open an investigation until they get an actual street address for the place. I have been searching the internet for almost an hour now, have called all of the pet store owners and managers I know and was able to get a hold of so far, and nobody seems to have this information. I have even put in calls to news reporters who covered the story, but am waiting for calls back, all I keep getting are voicemail boxes. I called PetSmart corporate office, but all I got was the run around of automated messages and then a voicemail for a USP (unidentified stupid person). 

When it comes to people who take matters like this seriously, I know that this is the place to come for help and support! 
Ok gang, lets find them and put a stop to this the right way, with the right authorities in charge. If we let PETA keep this to themselves it could have a huge impact on the entire pet industry, which comes back to us, the customers. 

Lets see who can find the info first!!!! We need a street address or a phone number that can be cross referenced with a street address.


----------



## bettababy

I'm happy to report that I found the information I was seeking, am in touch with a reporter in Texas who is helping me, and in touch with the SPCA who is now looking into the matter.

During my research I found that this place Rainbow Exotics Inc is being run under the front of a child day care business. Both have the same address registered under the licensing dept in Hamilton, TX

It is very possible that there is a lot more going on here than anyone has realized yet. Thus far fraud and tax evasion may join the list of charges these people face.

I'm almost tempted to call this person myself and ask them for a comment on everything I've found ;-)

Thanks to fish_4_all and to Kate for your help!


----------



## Pleco_stomus

bettababy, i found the address to Rainbow world exotics, and their phone number!

Rainbow World Exotics

4772 County Road 105, Hamilton, TX 76531-3826, United States

Phone: (254) 386-5660


but like you said they run under a child care business center! obviously a fraud! using children to mask a giant world disappointment!


----------



## Amphitrite

Glad to hear you finally found it Dawn. Well done - that was no easy job! I look forward to hearing the outcome.


----------



## miagrrl

i will definately send a copy of the letter to a news paper and to the houston spca- i plan to go back tomorrow (one week later) and see if the conditions were any better. i will bring my camera this time!


----------



## herefishy

Maybe you should inform them that one of their vendors is currently under investigation, complete with all of the details. Make sure to let get those pics with a manager posing for you. 

If the conditions are still delporable, you may want to get in touch with your local SPCA right there in the store. Just have phone number programmed into your cell phone. Maybe your county sherriff could also help you out, the store is breaking the law and is subject to the same process that you and I are.


----------



## bettababy

Actually, herefishy, as much as that would be wonderful... the SPCA nor the sheriff's dept will get involved when it comes to neglected fish/animals in a pet store unless its dogs or cats. The SPCA only has jurisdiction in very limited places, also. Even though Texas has SPCA, they couldn't initiate anything with the problem with Rainbow World because Hamilton county was out of their jurisdiction. As for local law enforcement, the sight of dead or sick fish in store tanks means nothing to them. That's why this problem is so rampant in so many lfs's. 
Did you know that fish are specifically excluded in animal cruelty laws in most states, and not mentioned in the others. Unless it is a native and wild species which the DNR can regulate, nobody can do anything about neglected and/or abused aquarium fish anywhere in the states.
The reason someone may be able to help the animals at Rainbow World Exotics is because it includes birds and rabbits and other small animals that qualify under animal cruelty laws. 
It's in part the fault of our politicians that fish have been so forgotten or singled out as unimportant. Everyone here understands how important it is, how fish are no less deserving than any other animal...but until our politicians recognize it, alter our laws to include them, then the rampant cases of neglect and abuse will continue. 
In Texas, animal cruelty is only a misdemeanor offense, which brings only a fine. That isn't much different anywhere else in the states. 

This is the reasons why we, as customers, have to take the stand and demand better from our retailers and wholesalers. If we don't demand it, nobody else will, and it will continue to get worse as the years go on. 

Keep up the good work. Keep putting them on the spot, keep writing letters and keep complaining. When the majority starts to pull together and demands better, then it will happen.


----------



## miagrrl

so i went back this morning, with my camera, and to my surprise- they totally corrected most of the problems i wrote them about! the display tanks were clean, less crowded- most of the fish looked more active and healthy than last week, they were all in the correct tanks, and there were no more dead/decaying fish in any of the tanks. actually the two molly fry that were in the tank with the dead fish last week were still there and they looked very healthy. 

i took a look around the reptiles (i didn't include this in my post to you guys, but all the reptiles looked sickly last week as well), and their habitats were much cleaner. in fact, the entire store looked like it was in better shape....

so this goes to show you, even if they act like you are crazy, they don't want trouble, and they obviously did take me seriously (or perhaps I wasn't the only one who complained??) so for now it appears my efforts paid off. 

it disturbs me that aquatic life is not protected under animal cruelty laws, what can we do to change that??


----------



## Pleco_stomus

AWESOME MIAGRRL!!!!! way to stick it to em! now i need to get a letter sent to my lfs to see if they get any better! :twisted:


----------



## Flashygrrl

So, I still don't get why PETA wasn't giving up the address to Rainbow World? If they're in it for the good of the animals, shouldn't they want be forking all of that information?


----------



## bettababy

Congrats Mia!!! Way to go!! You have just set the most wonderful example here for everyone to follow. 

As for the laws regarding fish... the only way to change those are going to be to get to the politicians and make them listen, get them to understand that a pet is a pet is a pet, regardless of its species... and they should all have equal protection under the law. If anyone wishes to approach their local and state politician, ask them to reword the animal cruelty laws to include *"all pets"* and not just select species. The wouldn't be a huge burden on them, they wouldn't need to sit and pick apart what deserves it and what doesn't. It's quite simple, really. Any animal that is kept in captivity and forced to rely on a human being for its basic needs and care is a pet. All pets should have their basic needs met, such as shelter, food, etc.

As for PETA... they like to blow a lot of smoke to make themselves look good, they like press... but I have found over the years that many things they do are really not to benefit the animals they claim to be protecting. PETA likes to make statements and are known to go to extremes to do so. This is why I am an animal activist, but refuse to support PETA and its so called causes.

Keep up the good work everyone, there is hope for as long as we persist and refuse to give up!


----------



## FuzzAz

Our petco looks really clean, supprisingly better than petsmart. I think its just a matter of who is responsable for caring for the fish. Granted higher management should be more aware. Anyway the only time I buy things from those two places is when I need it today and the LFS doesnt have it. My LFS is a little more expensive on everything, but is the by far the best place for fish stuff as far as quality and knolage. I really dont want the LFS to go out of busness, I think they are struggleing to stay afloat whith the recent addition of the two big box pet stores in town.


----------



## Cody

My Petsmart is amazing. They act like real employees in a popular LFS. You can tell them what fish you want, and they will get the exact one. They make sure you get what you want and actually tell people real facts. IE, a lady wanted a Common Pleco for her tank. The guy said they will get 18" long, and then reccomended a CAE. He said they get aggresive and reach 6-9", which really surprised me (but it is true, I dont know how he knew that :roll: ). I have also never seen a dead fish in any tank, and I go there at least once a week. My Petco is alright; they have really small fish and all the little kids go there and smack on the glass 24/7.


----------



## Pleco_stomus

Cody said:


> My Petco is alright; they have really small fish and all the little kids go there and smack on the glass 24/7.


some of the kids i see when i go to my lfs do that and it makes me wanna smack em. i let em know that it could hurt the fish/stress them out, and they quit.......for 10 seconds and move to another tank. these kids didnt like that the pleco they were looking at didn't move. someone came by and said he was "Sleeping"..........some of the workers there need to sit down and read about the fish they sell........ :evil:


----------



## Cody

"Why wont he fall off the glass? Lets hit him!"

The kids do stuff like that. It annoys me. :?


----------



## bettababy

As dangerous and irritating as it is to see the kids doing that... I can say from working in the store for so many years, there are more problems with adults smacking the glass than there are with the kids. 

There were times when we would have to kick adults out of the store for such things, and we were adamant about them respecting our animals. When it came to the kids I used to tell it to them like this:
When you hit the glass it scares the fish, which makes them sick. You wouldn't want someone to come and make you sick so they could laugh at you, would you? (my boss was a little more direct with them... "if you hit on my windows I'm going to come hit on yours at home, we'll see how much you like it") 
With the adults it was more effective to tell them that smacking the glass kills fish, and they will be charged for each fish they kill in such a way. When you hit the pocketbooks, it suddenly isn't so funny anymore.

You might want to pass that info on to your LFS employees. It will save them a lot of hassle and a lot of expense in sick/dead fish.


----------



## Cody

Thanks for the info, Dawn. Those are good ways too look at it.


----------



## bf2king

well my petco peeved me off twice in 2 weeks... suposed to order me a bristlenoise pleco... tells me the day and they sell the pleco they order me the day it wasnt even suposed to be in yet 2 weeks in a row... so i went to my lfs and got a farowella cat... thats just not cool.

on a side note my petco keeps their tanks better then petsmart... and one of the "fish guys" at petsmart even though infestation snails were a good thing when i offered to take them off their hands... (making a snail jail to feed DP's when i get one)

eh but my lfs doesnt have much knowledge on fish either... i wish someone would get their act together and reaserch the products (fish) they carry.


----------



## Lupin

bf2king said:


> well my petco peeved me off twice in 2 weeks... suposed to order me a bristlenoise pleco... tells me the day and they sell the pleco they order me the day it wasnt even suposed to be in yet 2 weeks in a row... so i went to my lfs and got a farowella cat... thats just not cool.


What is not cool about the farlowella?:question:


----------



## bf2king

not cool that they sold the fish they ordered for me i like farowella's


----------



## stephenmontero

that truely gross that petco would do that


----------

